# Backup von Festplatte + Bootfähigkeit



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

da wir immer häufiger Beckhoff einsetzen suche ich ein Programm für Festplattenimages. Es sollte möglichst einfach und mit wenigen Klicks zu bedienen sein, externe DVD-Brenner unterstützen (USB) und die Krönung wäre wenn es in dem Programm eine Option gibt die DVD bootfähig zu machen, so das man im Fehlerfall die DVD einwirft, und das Image zurückgespielt werden kann.

Mir ist z.B. Ghost noch von früher bekannt, aber was es heute kann weiss ich leider nicht. Es gibt nun auch schon einige dieser Programme und es wäre schön wenn jemand da nen Tipp hat. Das spart mir die Arbeit jedes Programm zu testen.
Ich bin auch Dankbar für Tipps wie ihr das so handhabt...

Torsten


----------



## afk (23 Februar 2006)

Ob es mittlerweile auch Programme gibt, die das Medium mit dem Image bootfähig machen, weiß ich nicht.

Aber wir setzen Acronis TrueImage ein, das ist echt Klasse. 

Es kann ein bootfähiges Medium erzeugen, mit dem man das Programm starten kann, um dann von den ImageMedien die Sicherung zurückzuspielen. 

Es kann im laufenden Betrieb von Windows ein Image erzeugen (auch von der C-Partition).

Und es kann einen eigenen Bootmanager installieren, der bei einem zerschossenen Betriebssystem die Image-Software von einer Rettungspartition aus startet, mit der man dann ein ebenfalls auf der Rettungspartition liegendes Image zurückspielen kann.

Außerdem ist es vollständig netwerkfähig, es kann sogar auf einem Netzlaufwerk liegende Images als logische Laufwerke ins System einbinden.

Und es ist vergleichsweise preisgünstig, etwas ältere Versionen finden sich manchmal sogar als Beigabe auf HeftCD von Computerzeitschriften.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2006)

Hallo afk,

ich danke schön für den Tipp. Habe das Programm nun mal getestet und es lässt sich wirklich sehr einfach bedienen. Die Version "True Image for Workstations" hat auch die gewünschte Netzwerkfähigkeit, sodas ein Image über Lan auf die Platte des Programmiergerätes (Notebook) gemacht werden kann. Da man dazu wohl nichtmal das Programm auf dem Beckhoff-Rechner installieren muß ist das erste Wahl. Leider ist mir das mit den Lizenzen noch nicht ganz klar, aber da werde ich mal den Hersteller anrufen.

Torsten


----------



## afk (25 Februar 2006)

Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Da man dazu wohl nichtmal das Programm auf dem Beckhoff-Rechner installieren muß ist das erste Wahl.


Installieren muß man es eigentlich nur, wenn man entweder die Systempartition imagen will, während Windows läuft, oder wenn man ein Image als virtuelles Laufwerk einbinden will, um auf die Daten in dem Image zugreifen zu können.



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist mir das mit den Lizenzen noch nicht ganz klar, aber da werde ich mal den Hersteller anrufen.


Da haben wir auch dran herumgerätselt, weil wir nicht in Erfahrung bringen konnten, ob man eine Extra Lizenz braucht, wenn man mit einem Image das Bootmedium mitliefert. Wir haben dann entschieden, das wir mit jedem PC eine OEM-Version von TrueImage von unserem PC-Lieferanten beziehen. Ich glaube, die ist noch ein paar Euro günstiger und wir müssen uns nicht weiter darum kümmern, ist bei jedem PC automatisch dabei. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Praios (27 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
was mich interessiert ist folgendes...

Wir haben eine Maschine mit Industrie-PC und NT4-SP6. Die einzigen Datenträger sind Festplatte und Diskettenlaufwerk und eventuell Netzlaufwerk.

Auf diesem PC will ich nichts weiteres installieren hätte aber gern ein bootfähiges (booten über Netzwerkkarte) Image per Netzwerk gemacht. Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## afk (27 Februar 2006)

Mit TrueImage kann man auch von Diskette booten, für die Bootmedien mit allen Treibern braucht man dann allerdings 7 Disketten, für die Bootmedien mit eingeschränkter Treiberanzahl sind es immer noch 3 Disketten. 

Vielleicht wäre booten vom USB-Stick eine Alternative ?
Mit TrueImage kann man auch auf einem USB-Device das Bootmedium erstellen.
[Edit]Hatte überlesen, daß es um NT geht, da ist das natürlich ein Problem.[/Edit]

Ob booten über Netzwerk geht, weiß ich nicht, habe ich noch nie gemacht. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## MatMer (27 Februar 2006)

Hi, Problem mit Disketten dürfte fast schon das fehlen von Diskettenlaufwerken sein, und bei USB Stick sind glaube ich nicht alle Bootfähig, zumindest hatten wir so nen Fall bei uns in der Firma. Also wenn beim Kauf vielleicht drauf achten.


----------



## HeizDuese (27 Februar 2006)

Wir nehmen ebenfalls TRUEIMAGE mit ext. USB-Festplatten als Image-Datenträger (da passen wenigstens einige Images drauf).

Bei der Erstellung der Images setzen wir die max. Dateigröße für die Images immer so, dass sie später auf CD oder DVD gesichert werden können (das Image wird dann auf mehrere Dateien gesplittet).


----------



## Ralle (27 Februar 2006)

TrueImage kann eine Boot-CD brennen, mit deren Hilfe man dann sein Image zurückspielen kann.

Handbuch:


> Other operations
> 
> 10.2 Creating bootable media
> 
> ...


----------

